# Hi from San Francisco



## rapdup (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi all,

I grew up plying the SF bay and Monterey bay. In college, I raced FJs. On the bay, I have raced a variety of keel boats. My interest these days are in coastal and blue water sailing. I'm currently going through the USSailing curriculum (never stop learning) and and haunting online boat listing in search of "the perfect boat".

Always love to connect with people, so don't be shy.

Nathan


----------



## SVLiquid (Nov 1, 2016)

Hey there Nathan

The SF Bay is one of the best places out there to prep for coastal sailing. There is a bit of everything here. Anyway, I'm sure that once you find your "perfect boat" you will be well set for following your path. 

What boats are you currently interested in?

Welcome to SailNet.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Nathan.
I was raised on the Bay. There's a saying, "If you can sail the Bay, you can sail anywhere on earth."
On July 7, 1970 I sailed out the Golden Gate to test the veracity of this saying. So far it seems true.
Do me a favor, would you please. Next time you are eating some fresh San Francisco extra sour, sourdough French bread, please think of me and enjoy it a tiny bit more. I will probably never again have the pleasure of eating it, and that makes me a bit sad. What a wonderful taste treat it is.
I remember sailing to SF from Sausalito with a boat load of college gals (sailing lessons, of course), tying up to Fisherman's wharf just long enough to grab a few loaves, a dozen Dungies and sailing off into the fog on the schooner Viveka, feasting on the bread, crabs and some wine. That'll prepare one for the very worst of days sailing, let me tell you!


----------



## cobradvm (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi - I just joined SN too and have just completed the US Sailing certification up to Bareboat Cruising - lots of fun


----------



## rapdup (Nov 4, 2016)

SVLiquid said:


> Hey there Nathan
> What boats are you currently interested in?
> Welcome to SailNet.


Thanks SVLiquid!

I don't have a specific model in mind, but I do have an idea of some of the characteristics I'm looking for (braindump follows):

- Sloop or Cutter
- Aft cockpit
- Able to get in and out of the water easily (swimming, scuba...)
- A good balance of solid keel and performance
- 2/3 cabins & 2 heads
- Reasonable living space/kitchen for weeks/months of cruising
- Happy to do some work, but don't want a project boat
- Some external teak is fine, but covered in it
- My aesthetics are more 2010 then 1966

The most recent models of production boats seem to be more focused on the interior (luggage racks, adjustable bulkheads) than the sailing experience. Maybe that's cynical. I'm open to other opinions.

If you have any thoughts on/suggestions about this list, do tell.

Thanks for the welcome!
Nathan


----------



## rapdup (Nov 4, 2016)

capta said:


> Hi Nathan.
> I was raised on the Bay. There's a saying, "If you can sail the Bay, you can sail anywhere on earth."
> On July 7, 1970 I sailed out the Golden Gate to test the veracity of this saying. So far it seems true.


Hi Capta,

What great stories! Have you been living on the water ever since?

I will make a point of getting my hands of some sourdough and send you a pic. Sadly, the Internet doesn't have smell-o-vision. On second thought...


----------



## rapdup (Nov 4, 2016)

cobradvm said:


> Hi - I just joined SN too and have just completed the US Sailing certification up to Bareboat Cruising - lots of fun


Thanks Cobradvm. Welcome to you, too. I hope you're getting out there.

Nathan


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Nathan, welcome to SN. Hope to see you out there on the bay. I'll be in a blue hull Freedom 38, Kynntana, which I have found to be perfect for diving, racing and cruising. All the best on finding your perfect boat!


----------



## SVLiquid (Nov 1, 2016)

The "perfect boat" is always subjective to the buyer. Everyone has their own preferences, needs and budget. 

We are on a 1961 50ft steel ketch which we plan to use as a kitesurf, scuba and freediving platform. We have lived on her for years but have also spend an enormous amount of time and money to get here where she is. 

Keep looking and digging for that perfect boat. When you find her have her surveyed so you have an idea what you are getting into. Then put aside a little extra cash for the things the surveyor didn't find.

Then just get sailing!!


----------



## rapdup (Nov 4, 2016)

gamayun said:


> Hi Nathan, welcome to SN. Hope to see you out there on the bay. I'll be in a blue hull Freedom 38, Kynntana, which I have found to be perfect for diving, racing and cruising. All the best on finding your perfect boat!


Thank Gamayun, I'll keep an eye out for you on Kynntana. And I'll Google the Freedom...appreciate the rec.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

capta said:


> I remember sailing to SF from Sausalito with a boat load of college gals (sailing lessons, of course), tying up to Fisherman's wharf just long enough to grab a few loaves, a dozen Dungies and sailing off into the fog on the schooner Viveka, feasting on the bread, crabs and some wine. That'll prepare one for the very worst of days sailing, let me tell you!


If that's one of your worst days of sailing, what is a good day like?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

jephotog said:


> If that's one of your worst days of sailing, what is a good day like?


If I told you that, then EVERYBODY would be doin it, and soon.....


----------



## rapdup (Nov 4, 2016)

capta said:


> Next time you are eating some fresh San Francisco extra sour, sourdough French bread, please think of me and enjoy it a tiny bit more.


Picked up a loaf this evening. Here's to you wherever you are Capta!


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

rapdup said:


> Picked up a loaf this evening. Here's to you wherever you are Capta!
> 
> View attachment 82713


Thank you. I swear I can smell the sour dough.
Thanks again. Enjoy.


----------

